# 1-5-12 Google Plus Hangout live feed now



## JBroida (Jan 5, 2012)

In the store catching up on e-mails, phone calls, and sharpening... have a live webcam hangout on google plus if you want to stop by and say hi

https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/112782557762588789759/


----------



## JBroida (Jan 5, 2012)

if you want to join the hangout, go to our google plus page and click the blue button in the feed that says "join this hangout"... its right next to a little image (on its left) that says "live"


----------

